
MOTOACTV - Like an iPod Nano Watch with GPS - marklabedz
http://mediacenter.motorola.com/Press-Releases/Motorola-Mobility-Unveils-MOTOACTV-The-Ultimate-Fusion-of-Music-and-Fitness-3871.aspx
======
hammock
It's a touchscreen watch with GPS fitness tracker software, MP3 player that
analyzes which songs you work out hardest to, and bluetooth headphones that
monitor your heart rate through your ear (no more chest straps). Very cool.

------
jperezcu
It's funny how fanboys like John Gruber can't see past the similarities with
the iPod Nano and notice this product is much more than that. Every single
company takes something that already exists and makes it better. Apple and
Moto are no different.

~~~
roughfalls
I agree. I find it very frustrating to see Gruber and others say, "Oh, it
looks like a nano -- ripoff" with no examination of the actual product beyond
its appearance.

Given its price point and features, I don't even think it should even be
compared to the nano. It combines an MP3 player with the capabilities of
fitness watches such as Nike+ Sportwatch and Garmin Forerunner, and I would
say it is more of a direct competitor to the latter category.

While the market for dedicated MP3 players is dwindling, they still make a lot
of sense for fitness. Yet, Nike+ is too anemic for serious fitness buffs
(simplistic web site, captures relatively little data, no GPS). I've seen many
fellow runners abandon Nike+ sensors for Garmin Forerunner or similar GPS-
enabled products.

I don't think its a nano-killer, but I think it may serve a certain audience
much better than the nano does today, and its features demonstrate a much
greater sense of purpose than the nano does with its complete stagnation in
2011.

------
drKarl
Is that the first product of Motorola under Google's ownership? Seems a very
convenient product for running. I don't think it will come cheap, though.

~~~
drKarl
I answer my own question. Towards the final of the press release:

The MSRP for MOTOACTV 8G is $249 and $299 for 16G. Motorola SF700 and Motorola
SF500 sports headphones are sold separately and will be $149 and $99 MSRP
respectively.

